# Disney Aulani replacing free Starlit Hui show with a Luau.



## alwysonvac (Sep 30, 2016)

Probably old news to some....

I discovered today that Disney Aulani's free Starlit Hui show will be replaced with a Luau



> From https://resorts.disney.go.com/aulani-hawaii-resort/activities/luau/
> 
> _Beginning November 2016, join us for an unforgettable evening of family entertainment as only Disney can offer.
> 
> ...


----------



## frank808 (Oct 1, 2016)

The mouse has to make $$$.  But it's  a shame a free event now costs major bucks for a family.  Well at least dinner is included.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Oct 1, 2016)

Hmm. Having stayed at Aulani 3 different trips on my DVC points, and #4 is booked for next year, I have to wonder if the guest/member demand for wanting to attend an actual luau has not played a large part of this decision. Almost every guest/member I've ever spoken to that was headed to Aulani wanted to know where they could attend a luau, particularly if it is a first trip to Hawaii. My understanding is that Aulani draws a great many first timers. 

Only the Mouse likely knows for sure, but I daresay demand drove this decision as much as anything. It will be fun to see how their luau compares with Old Lahaina Luau on Maui.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Oct 1, 2016)

Oh, and that price is pretty much in line with the luau I have attended. They (luau) aren't cheap.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 1, 2016)

The price is good for a luau, yes, but Polynesian Cultural Center is going to have some competition they won't welcome.  A lot of my family loves the luau there.  

Apparently, they will welcome the public for this too.  It's a chance for others to see Aulani and possibly buy, so interesting decision.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 1, 2016)

Southerngirl528 said:


> Oh, and that price is pretty much in line with the luau I have attended. They (luau) aren't cheap.



Paradise Cove is only $89 for an adult. Not sure how much bite the new Aulani show will take away from its neighbor.


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 1, 2016)

I think Disney discovered their missed opportunity to make more money. Lol, leave no stone unturned 

Ko Olina already offers two other luaus - Paradise Code and Fia Fia. And as stated above there is a great evening show at the Polynesian Cultural Center.

Marriott's Fia Fia show has Chief Sielu who used to perform at the Polynesian Cultural Center for years (lol, I saw him there 15 years ago). 
Fia Fia gets great reviews - https://www.yelp.com/biz/fia-fia-luau-ko-olina-kapolei


----------



## dvc_john (Oct 1, 2016)

I just noticed that myself yesterday also.

I'm going to Aulani today and wanted to look up what days during my stay there would be a Starlit Hui show, and discovered that none were scheduled. Then I saw the notice of the luau starting in November.

3 trips to Aulani, and never got to see the show.
1st trip, shows were cancelled due to construction of infinity pool.
2nd trip show cancelled due to wet grounds (from rain showers earlier in the day).
3rd trip, and show cancelled (I suppose to construct whatever they need for the luau.)


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 1, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The price is good for a luau, yes, but Polynesian Cultural Center is going to have some competition they won't welcome.  A lot of my family loves the luau there.
> 
> Apparently, they will welcome the public for this too.  It's a chance for others to see Aulani and possibly buy, so interesting decision.




"KA WA‘A Lū‘au is currently available only to Guests of Aulani Resort."

They sure did leave it open to inviting non-guests in the future...


----------



## jehb2 (Oct 4, 2016)

I miss the Kodak Hulu Show


----------



## blondietink (Oct 4, 2016)

I sure wouldn't want to be on the lawn side of the resort with a villa with the luau going on.  It was bad enough when we were there for the Starlit Hui and the special events they had going on for a golf tournament. It was very loud in our villa and we could not relax and enjoy the evenings out on the lanai. We  will not be paying to see their luau.  The mouse is way too greedy.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Oct 13, 2016)

Actually the KA WA'A Luau will be open to non-Aulani guests except for some holiday dates. Four hours of self-parking fees will be included for non-resort guests.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Oct 15, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Paradise Cove is only $89 for an adult. Not sure how much bite the new Aulani show will take away from its neighbor.



And the Paradise Cove luau is just a great experience, especially for families.


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 10, 2016)

Just went to the luau   Disappointing. 

The show from 7:15 to 8:15 was really very good  BUT the 2 1/4 hours before the show was disappointing.   The cost was $120 / person

They ask you to check-in at the show location between 4;30 and 5;15  BUT only the VIP can go in at that time  everyone else must stand on a narrow hot  trail and wait till 5:20 before the slowly start to let you in.  You get one drink then nothing ( no food or drinks) till after 6 when they slowly started the buffet.  

The food was marginal and  3/4 thru the food service the band took a 15 minute break.  Micky and Minnie made a 5 minute appearance while the staff taught the kids the Hula.

So we arrived at 5pm but the true show didn’t start till 7:15  Spent just under $500 for 4 adults and a baby    Disappointing!


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Nov 11, 2016)

Wow Bill, that is a very disappointing report.    Having seen the former Starlit Hui I am very surprised as I thought that show was exceptionally well done.  Had you seen that? And if so, was the hula/music/storyline much the same? I don't know why they would want to rewrite a truly lovely show with wonderful hula.

I know they just started this show, so I am hoping that it was because you were at one of the very first shows? Whatever the case, I certainly hope they will get the issues addressed very quickly. There's no reason to not have it be a really great offering. Mahalo for reporting back on your experience.   I do hope you gave this input either to the appropriate cast and/or wrote it on a survey.


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 11, 2016)

Southerngirl528 said:


> Wow Bill, that is a very disappointing report.    Having seen the former Starlit Hui I am very surprised as I thought that show was exceptionally well done.  Had you seen that? And if so, was the hula/music/storyline much the same? I don't know why they would want to rewrite a truly lovely show with wonderful hula.
> 
> I know they just started this show, so I am hoping that it was because you were at one of the very first shows? Whatever the case, I certainly hope they will get the issues addressed very quickly. There's no reason to not have it be a really great offering. Mahalo for reporting back on your experience.   I do hope you gave this input either to the appropriate cast and/or wrote it on a survey.


Again the show itself was very good. 

 The whole 2 1/2 hour "luau buffet" before the show was what was disappointing. They also gave us only one drink each and all other drinks ( both adult and kids) were extra. Hey If they had charged $70/person I might understand but at $120/person free non alcoholic drinks should have been included. Snacks before the buffet would have helped as there were lots of kids and waiting 45 minutes after being seated for food is just too long for kids.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks for the extra details, Bill. I'm just sorry your experience was so lackluster and I'm disappointed and a bit surprised to hear it. I have NEVER heard of a luau that limits you to one drink. Not at the price of the higher end, notable luau I've attended anyway like OLL & Feast at Lele. And to have people wait in line so long just seems ridiculous. Sure hope they get their act together. Thanks again for giving a report.


----------

